# System Help



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

I am having a problem with the stock speakers...if they get too loud they begin to fade out (especially in the choruses). But I am going to replace all the speakers with better ones. Whats sizes are the stocks. I am also putting in two 12s n e suggestions on good ons. Holla!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

well maybe some info on what you drive could help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Oh yeah..my bad. Its a 97 Sentra XE


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

i want to replace the front speakers with the Infinty Kappa 63.5i 6 3/4. and same with the rear. How big of an amp should i hook up to them. An extra 25 x 4??? and for the trunk i want 2 12 inch Infinity references, how big of an amp for those. Thanx


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

25 x 4 isn't much. And don't think that if a head unit says "50 x 4" that you are getting a true 50 x 4. A good 50 x 4 RMS would be a very good start. I would also even consider maybe getting a 4 channel amp, run the front speakers off two of the channels, the subs off the other two, and the rear speakers off the internal amp in your current radio. 

Juan




DollarBill said:


> *i want to replace the front speakers with the Infinty Kappa 63.5i 6 3/4. and same with the rear. How big of an amp should i hook up to them. An extra 25 x 4??? and for the trunk i want 2 12 inch Infinity references, how big of an amp for those. Thanx *


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

well, when you research Subs, it will say how many watts (rms) it can take... dont go by (Max wattage)
In my 200 sx se, i have 6 1/2 door speakers (if im not mistaken)... they are Memphis, and are great for the money ($90)
I would suggest maybe a 600 watt amp, and 2 Kicker Comp Vr's @ 1 ohm


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Platinum200 said:


> *well, when you research Subs, it will say how many watts (rms) it can take... dont go by (Max wattage)
> In my 200 sx se, i have 6 1/2 door speakers (if im not mistaken)... they are Memphis, and are great for the money ($90)
> I would suggest maybe a 600 watt amp, and 2 Kicker Comp Vr's @ 1 ohm *


Where did you get Memphis from? That is a banging company, and they make one of the best Amps, but very rare to find.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Where I live, all i can get is:
Audiobahn
Kicker
Memphis
MTX
and Power Acoustik (not that I would ever use that sh*t)
Most of the shops recommend Memphis a little more than the other brands. Memphis makes a hell of a sub, and their amps are top notch for the money as well...
I got Memphis door speakers (130 installed) and they gave me LIFETIME warranty, you cant beat that...


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

That's tight dogg, I might have to hook up with you on some Memphis stuff dogg!


----------

